# U112100



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Unit 17 DASHBOARD
*Fault code: U112100
Databus missing message*

Status:
Intermediate
Priority: 6
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter:
249

*Shows up during one scan and disappears in next one. (only to appear in the 3rd scan. And disappear again)

What is this fault code for?*


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pretty much every time I scan either of my Audi's I get some Databus error from some module. It's really only something to worry about if you're having some kind of other malfunction that might be related to a CANBUS wiring/harness issue. All it means is some computer didn't hear a message from some other computer on the CANBUS it was expecting. Can be caused by a weird power cycle, changing the battery/fuses (literally every module will throw this error after a battery change), low battery voltage, etc, but probably nothing. It could literally mean the MIB or chassis control module turned off 0.001 seconds earlier than normal and your instrument cluster felt lonely and unheard. haha


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> module turned off 0.001 seconds earlier than normal and your instrument cluster felt lonely and unheard. haha


Hahahahahah you should write a fault code description list thread. But in this writing style. :lol:

Ok so nothing grim is see.

Thanks macaddict111 :wink:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Haha of course. Now just to teach you to fish a bit, I do remember a specific post where a user was having issues with one door locking/unlocking a few seconds after all the others, and that door's control module was throwing a similar error when read. In that case he ended up having a connector or grounding issue (water leak if I remember correctly), that was basically causing CANBUS commands to not get through to the door's control module. So basically his main/chassis control module was sending a lock/unlock command to all the door controllers, the one door wasn't responding that it got the command and executed, so it keeps resending until it goes through, hence the delay and error.

If you're having something like that go on, then yeah a databus error can clearly help. But in my experience they're almost always due to me turning the car on and off really quickly, a battery change, or a firmware update (you'll get them for example when updating virtual cockpit firmware, and the VC can't respond to the other modules since it's in zombie mode, so they again, feel lonely and unheard).


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah I see how mistiming in app vs obd dongle vs the car module can produce some dumb errors.

This U112100 error comes up sometimes and some times not. So its definitively the quirkiness of the system.

I also asked if I should scan the car with engine on or off. Got almost 50%50% answers. Even though I get some errors that I dont get when the engine is off. (which are not even true errors).

OBDeleven is nice to tweak few things. But its far from a good scanning tool. Also very poor/non existent fault explanations and dead forum (Audi OBDeleven forum is as dead as disco) :lol:


----------

